# Ажурка



## kivik (31 Мар 2020)

Решили восстановить решетку на баяне. С покраской в принципе справился. Как приклеить правильно сеточку сзади? И вообще эта сеточка это органза?


----------



## Maestro V.D. (31 Мар 2020)

Я себе приклеивал не сеточку, а другого типа ткань. Клеил клеем типа дракон. Я думаю, там не принципиально чем клеить, лишь бы держалось.


----------



## gerborisov (31 Мар 2020)

ПВА. Нанести аккуратно, не "пересаливая". Если где не проклеится, можно потом подклеить.


----------



## kivik (31 Мар 2020)

Да. Получилось. Тоненько и потом слегка мокрой кистью вдоль и сверху тряпочкой слегка прижимая


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Мар 2020)

Полностью синтетическая тюль без рисунка. Если будет по-старинке ткань натуральная, х/б, то она от времени разлагается и ошмётки летят в голосовую часть, что не есть хорошо)… .


----------



## kivik (1 Апр 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Полностью синтетическая тюль без рисунка. Если будет по-старинке ткань натуральная, х/б, то она от времени разлагается и ошмётки летят в голосовую часть, что не есть хорошо)… .


она самая синтетика. Конечно крышка "съедает звук. Это заметно. Гальяно снимает, что уж тут про нас.


----------



## vyachek (3 Апр 2020)

Идеально подходит синтетический укрывной материал для теплиц "Агроспан" или "Спанбонд". Данный материал в своей структуре имеет мелкие отверстия, что делает его акустически прозрачным, создающим незначительное препятствие для прохождения звука . Выпускается различной плотности (толщины), бывает белого и черного цветов.


----------

